# EZV Sight Canada



## Stringjumper1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello All announcing EZV Canada I tried the EZV sight on my bows and love the sight concept so much am now working for EZV sights based out of Montana if you have trouble seeing sight pins or have experienced using a rangefinder has cost u a shot at animal I encourage you to look at this exciting new concept I used it this past fall and will not be going back to a pin check out www.ezvsights.com


----------



## Stringjumper1 (Nov 24, 2016)

www.ezvsight.com


----------



## Stringjumper1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I am the western Canadian distributor so for anyone in Manitoba Saskatchewan Alberta and British Columbia University can contact me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

He is in St. Paul Alberta but roams all over...

Great guy


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

Well thats a happy coincidence, I am also in St.Paul!


----------



## Stringjumper1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Based out of Mallaig any questions feel free to ask I have both my bows as well as my kid is shooting the sight check out the website www.ezvsight.com we have a few archers up here that are using them


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

Do you have a shop, or sell out of your house? What is the cost on one of these units? I live near Owlseye, so only about 15km south of you


----------



## Stringjumper1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I will be selling through archery shops through the Prairie provinces in St. Paul Warehouse Sports will be handling the sight I plan to go to the St Paul archery indoor range to shoot and demo the sight over the next 3 weeks I will alert all the nights


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Two questions come to mind regarding these. 

1 - how well and how long do they glow (if they do) so they are easy to use in low light

2 - what about an animal that isn't completely broadside. I'd think that would change the effectivness of this sight


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

https://youtu.be/v8RmK62hAus


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope the video answered your angles questions...the inserts are chartreuse and illuminate very well in ground blinds and beyond legal shooting time with no chemicals or batteries and of course...a thousand times stronger than a fiber optic!


----------



## Stringjumper1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Check out this new video the V Q&A https://youtu.be/v8RmK62hAus


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Stringjumper1 said:


> Check out this new video the V Q&A https://youtu.be/v8RmK62hAus


 That's the video Arrowm has posted above


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Aaron.

I've gotta tell ya... this sight is WELL put together and there's NO vibration that I can detect during the shot! I can't wait to try this thing in a real hunting situation this season!

Thanks again for selecting me as a recipient!

Dave Bunn


I enjoyed it very much sighting in was actually pretty easy no pun intended haha. I've robin hooded an arrow in the process it's very consistent....Kendall Kozel


You will love it. I used it last bow season and took 4 animals, all at various distances and angles. You don't have to think about the distance, and it is super fast. Ron Nail


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

What is the cost in Canadian dollars?


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you offering the 30 day free trial to Canadian customers?


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Stringjumper1 said:


> Based out of Mallaig any questions feel free to ask I have both my bows as well as my kid is shooting the sight check out the website www.ezvsight.com we have a few archers up here that are using them


Any word on price or 30 day free trial?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

brendan's dad said:


> Any word on price or 30 day free trial?


 Was told by a local archery shop that they run somewhere around $140 CDN


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

That would be impressive since they are currently listed for $139.99 USD on the EZV website


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought it sounded a little low but wasn't sure. He was actually trying one out when I was talking to him and seemed to really like it


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

I find it funny that as soon as I asked about price or the 30 day free trial being offered to US customers the distributor and owner go dark on the thread. I guess I will need to drive to St. Paul for the demo night!


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry guys...been on the road at shows...whooped for sure.

The first bulk shipment was sent last week. They have to factor shipping and duty as well as the exchange...price will be set by dealers there I guess....complicated


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

*30 day*

I would love to honor the test drive in Canada but its just not doable...shipping is like $15 each way and duty...ugh.

This is why we set up the Rep up there...he'll have demos at stores. I'm sure the stores have a reasonable return policy...P.S. We've only gotten 1 back so far...and it was unopened...


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Might want to talk with your Canadian distributor about pricing. Spring bear coming up and lots of people setting up new 2017 rigs. On this thread alone we've asked about pricing 3 times. Hard to consider the EZV as an option if the price is unknown.


----------

